# Ist Lindsay Lohan nach dem Entzug reicher denn je?



## Mandalorianer (12 Aug. 2010)

*Ist Lindsay Lohan nach dem Entzug reicher denn je?*​

_Kate Moss (36) hat der Koks-Skandal im Jahr 2005 nicht geschadet. Im Gegenteil: Danach war das Model begehrter denn je. Bei Lindsay Lohan könnte es jetzt ähnlich ablaufen!_
*Während LiLo (24) in der Entzugsklinik gegen ihre Süchte ankämpft, bereitet Dina Lohan (47) das Comeback ihrer Tochter vor und verhandelt lukrative Werbedeals. 
*



In den letzten Monaten vor ihrer Verhaftung gingen Filmschaffende auf Abstand zu Lindsay. Doch sie sind offenbar zuversichtlich, dass der ehemalige Kinderstar seine Probleme in den Griff bekommt. Lindsay ist begehrter als je zuvor!„Regisseure rechnen mit einem Comeback, und sie bekommt mehr Angebote als vor ihrer Zeit im Knast – Filme, Serien, Shootings und Interviews“, erzählt ein Geschäftsfreund gegenüber „InTouch“.
Insgesamt 90 Tage nüchtert Lindsay im „Resnick Neuropsychiatric Hospital“in Los Angeles aus – und macht gleichzeitig Kohle: Das Partyschnittchen ist in der Herbstkampagne des Modelabels „Marc Ecko“ zu sehen und soll dafür 50 000 US-Dollar (39 000 Euro) kassiert haben. Ihre eigene Modekollektion „6126“ läuft gut. Und das Shooting für die US-Ausgabe der „Maxim“ (August) soll sie immerhin um 25 000 US-Dollar (19 500 Euro) reicher gemacht haben.
Ein Freund des Starlets: „Sie hofft, so viel Geld wie möglich zu verdienen und erwägt alle Angebote, die sie kriegen kann.“
Außerdem soll die Schauspielerin während ihrer 13-tägigen Haft ihr Leben hinter Gittern in Notizbüchern festgehalten haben – mit dem Ziel, ihre Knast-Memoiren später zu Geld zu machen. 
Ob sie nach dem Entzug vernünftiger sein wird als zuvor, wird sich zeigen. Reicher wird LiLo danach aber garantiert sein! 
Übrigens: Falls sie die Klinik nicht geläutert verlassen und nochmals vor Gericht erscheinen sollte, bleibt Lindsay zumindest die von ihr wenig geliebte Richterin Marsha Revel erspart. Sie hat sich von dem Fall zurückgezogen, weil ihr unerlaubte Kontakte und Gespräche mit der Verteidigung von Lohan vorgeworfen wurden.


_*Gruss Gollum*
_


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

Danke für die Info-Post. Mal sehen, wie es wird...


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2010)

Ich kann da nu den Kopf schütteln


----------

